# 2011 nissan xtrail not starting



## Barrie havenga (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi

I had the clutch done on my 2011 nissan xtrail 2.0dci, the engine started and ran fine from my home to the workshop, now after replacing the clutch kit and putting the gearbox back, it won't start. Engine cranks fine, but i won't start up. Can anyone tell me what the problem may be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your 2.0 dci most likely has a crankshaft position sensor located at the lower rear of the block. Check to make sure the harness connector is secure and the pins are clean. If you had the flywheel off, make sure the signal plate timing marks are in the proper position when installing the flywheel, otherwise the engine will not start up.


----------



## Barrie havenga (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi

I had the clutch done on my 2011 nissan xtrail 2.0dci, the engine started and ran fine from my home to the workshop, now after replacing the clutch kit and putting the gearbox back, it won't start. Engine cranks fine, but i won't start up. Can anyone tell me what the problem may be?


rogoman said:


> Your 2.0 dci most likely has a crankshaft position sensor located at the lower rear of the block. Check to make sure the harness connector is secure and the pins are clean. If you had the flywheel off, make sure the signal plate timing marks are in the proper position when installing the flywheel, otherwise the engine will not start up.





rogoman said:


> Your 2.0 dci most likely has a crankshaft position sensor located at the lower rear of the block. Check to make sure the harness connector is secure and the pins are clean. If you had the flywheel off, make sure the signal plate timing marks are in the proper position when installing the flywheel, otherwise the engine will not start up.


Hi, thank you for the advice. Can you maybe tell me where is the signal mark on the flywheel and how must it be postioned? Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Barrie havenga said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the clutch done on my 2011 nissan xtrail 2.0dci, the engine started and ran fine from my home to the workshop, now after replacing the clutch kit and putting the gearbox back, it won't start. Engine cranks fine, but i won't start up. Can anyone tell me what the problem may be?
> 
> ...


There's a dowel pin on the end of the crankshaft flange and a pointer on the flywheel next to the bolt holes; when installing the flywheel, the two must be aligned together. Here's a video clip that shows you how:


----------



## Barrie havenga (Dec 23, 2020)

rogoman said:


> There's a dowel pin on the end of the crankshaft flange and a pointer on the flywheel next to the bolt holes; when installing the flywheel, the two must be aligned together. Here's a video clip that shows you how:


Hi
Thank you once again. My xtrail does not have that mark on its flywheel. But it does have two other punch marks on the outside, could these be the timing plate marks?


----------



## Barrie havenga (Dec 23, 2020)

These are the only marks that i can find on the flywheel


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Barrie havenga said:


> These are the only marks that i can find on the flywheel


Does your flywheel have have a small pilot hole that should mate with the alignment pin on the crank flange.


----------



## Barrie havenga (Dec 23, 2020)

It does have one at the back, yes. I will looks like i will have to strip everything again, i'll have a word with my mechanic just to make sure how he installed it in the first place. Thank you for all your help


----------



## Barrie havenga (Dec 23, 2020)

Here is a photo of the back of the flywheel


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Barrie havenga said:


> Here is a photo of the back of the flywheel


There's that pilot hole at the 6 o'clock position on the flywheel in your picture which should align with the pin on the crank flange.


----------

